# cuttle bone for snails



## Aeon (Jul 15, 2014)

I have been placing my cuttle bone in the tank to keep it from floating ... but its turning black in spots (like dirty) I recently stuck in the front of my filter so the water flows over it and into the tank ... I know they will munch on it but is it ok to do this for the snails with it in the filter or should i put it back in the actual tank.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I've read just having it in the water is helpful. However on this forum they say you can use vitamins:

http://applesnail.net/forum3/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=19007


----------



## ZZD (Jan 13, 2013)

I just have my cuttle bone pieces tucked under decorations in the tank and other pieces just buried in the gravel. My ghost shrimp have been breeding like mad and my Vampire shrimp has shed at least 3 times and my snails all are massive with incredibly durable shells so it seems to work fine that way. I did use liquid calcium for a while when our pet store was out of cuttle bone and that worked fine too so as long as there is calcium in the water the little ones are good. They don't actually need to eat it. Also as shrimp shed they will eat their shells and get that calcium back.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Do you know if you actually _need _the cuttle bone? 
Have you checked your water's hardness (tap if that's what you use for water changes)? Or more specifically do you know how much calcium your (tap) water contains? Have you seen snails raised in your water without a cuttle bone develop holes in their shells?


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

FYI I found cuttle bone in the bird and reptile section at Petsmart but not in fish.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

+1 Aqua Aurora. Check your GH and KH. Supplements are only called for if you have soft water so you might not even need cuttlebone.


----------

